# New issue of the LGB Depesche arrived today



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

The 2nd quarter 2009 issue of the LGB Depesche arrived today. I'm always amazed when an issue hits the mailbox. Every time I think "it's all over", a copy rolls in.


I've scanned the editorial whiich provides some insight into the current situation. You can download it here: LGB Depesche
http://gold.mylargescale.com/stanman/Depesche022009.pdf


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Stan!

Thanks for posting the editorial...my magazine always seems to show up a week later than everyone else's but it's good they are finally showing up. 

Keith


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Stan.
This LGB drama is like a Sci-F alien, it just won't die!








I have no idea why they keep everyone's hopes up.

jb


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

I look foward to every issue. I'm checking the mail box daily.
Little Paulie


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Just when you trhink you're out they pull you back in. 
LAO


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

The LGB Club seems to also be continuing and now that they are showing some US models I will renew. 

There is an official LGB website at 

http://www.lgb.com/de/ 

but at least for now it is only in German. 

Jerry


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

My issue arrived July 24 while I was at the National Summer Steam Up in Sacramento, California. I have glanced through it but haven't had time to read any of it yet.


----------



## BerninaBob (Aug 1, 2009)

LGB would be sorely missed by many I feel 

BTW The website has some English pages (just for sale I think)


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

I haven't received my copy yet, but then being here in the sticks of South Carolina I don't worry. I may take an extra couple of weeks. Anyone know what the web site is to renew is in case my subscription has run out? 
Little Paulie, LGBer since 72' ........... where has the time gone?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By myline on 07 Aug 2009 09:01 PM 
I haven't received my copy yet, but then being here in the sticks of South Carolina I don't worry. I may take an extra couple of weeks. Anyone know what the web site is to renew is in case my subscription has run out? 
Little Paulie, LGBer since 72' ........... where has the time gone? 

This letter from Marklin regarding the LGB Club arrived today:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...ter001.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...ter002.jpg

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...Letter.tif

I should answer a number of questions.

Regards,

Jerry


----------

